# Looking for DTG in the Greater Toronto Area, if not then Ontario or Canada



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm looking for a company that deals with providing DTG services that specialize or offers outsourcing services. I'm asking because my shop does not equipped with DTG, and I want to make sure that I can accommodate my customer's needs.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## geminidesigns (Oct 23, 2013)

we do DTG ,embroidery,screen printing we are located at 390 Progress Ave. cor. Brimley rd. Scarborough unit 6 & 14


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Epson f2000 DTG printing services available, contact [email protected]

Shipping out of Ontario Canada & NY Available, cheers!


----------



## gyro123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dorne did you find anything? I am looking for the same thing


----------



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

Tried emailing Marc, no response yet I believe. Haven't taken a look at the other one. A couple other dtgs suggested buying my own dtg, maybe in the far future.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Stahls Canada provides DTGs ervices


----------



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Stahls Canada provides DTGs ervices


Thanks for the info, I'll add it into consideration.


----------

